# Pregnant on Domperidone?



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

My Lo is 18 mo old and feeds on me 4 times (once during day and thrice during night sleep time) during the 24 hrs. I am on 90mg of Dom. I am planning a gradual wean for her and for the Dom (both go hand in hand.)

We also want to TTC. Has anyone ever gotten pregnant on Dom? Is it safe to try while I am on Dom? Will I get pregnant? And if I do - is it safe?

Please advise.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

You need to wean off it it before pg. There are no studies in pg women but Hale has stated that there is substantial evidence it is a teratogen in animals. He advises to stop it before becoming pg.

ETA: I was going off off memory so I looked it up in Hale's, it is a Category C for pregnancy. "Drugs should only be given if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus."


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you. What is a terratogen?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

An agent that can disrupt development of the fetus/embryo, may cause birth defects.

I edited my previous post as well to add more info.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I was told to not be on Dom while pregnant. Not sure of why, but was instructed to d/c it by both midwives, GP, and ob/gyn.

It's also not okay to take even at the end of the pregnancy, with hope to boost breast milk supply. That's what I would want to do!

If it's any reassurance, I d/c'd Dom and didn't notice much difference in supply and demand with my toddler.

Good luck!

ps. There are lots of Dom resources/thread over in Breastfeeding Challenges.


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Starling - did you d/c Dom abruptly or gradually?

Also - if I wean off Dom now, are 2 months enough for it to be completely off my system and I can start TTCing? I have decided to give my body two months off Dom before TTCing.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I didnt' even get my period back until I dropped down to around 40-60mg of dpd. I weaned off over the period of about 3 months and got my period back a couple weeks before I stopped altogether. I'd say once you stop taking it, you should be clear to start trying pretty quickly. My supply did take a big dive. From about 3 ounces at my peak to about an ounce. I was ok with the drop at that point though bc DD was over a year already. She didn't care. She kept nursing until I weaned her at 20.5 mos.

Cindy


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I had plans to d/c the Dom gradually, and had started to (I think I was down to about 100mg/day) but then my GP discovered a lump in my breast and ordered me to stop it immediately.

You know what? I didn't notice any difference at all in my supply. I think my supply had reached its peak long before that and the Dom wasn't doing much any more. I've heard that Dom is great for getting your supply up to speed, but that it often doesn't affect it much after that. I think Cindy's experience is likely more common. But that's how it worked for me. I've been off Dom since DD was about ten months or so (I was planning to take two months to lower the Dom, but then had the abrupt order to stop it) and she still is a nursing fiend. I did give her cow's milk from a year or so as well, but she loves to nurse.

ETA: The breast lump was benign, but my doc wanted to make sure that the Dom wasn't contributing to it and because there is so little research about Dom, we decided to cover our bases and stop it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blessed_Mom*
> 
> Starling - did you d/c Dom abruptly or gradually?
> 
> Also - if I wean off Dom now, are 2 months enough for it to be completely off my system and I can start TTCing? I have decided to give my body two months off Dom before TTCing.


----------

